# Audio to midi - conversion problem



## Braveheart (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi, I’m starting to do online collaborative songwriting for the first time. My partner has recorded a piano part to give me an idea of the music that could go with the lyrics. I have an audio file that I’m converting to midi through Melodyne Studio in Studio One 5 Pro. After the conversion, putting the midi file with a virtual instrument, there are notes that are sounding off. 

Is there any easier way to make adjustments than having to manually edit the notes for the whole song? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jul 24, 2021)

Can your friend send you a midi file instead of the audio file? It would be better for editing.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 24, 2021)

Solarsentinel said:


> Can your friend send you a midi file instead of the audio file? It would be better for editing.


She doesn’t know how, but she would do it the same way I do and I would probably get the same kind of midi file to edit.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 24, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> She doesn’t know how, but she would do it the same way I do and I would probably get the same kind of midi file to edit.


I think the idea is to have her play the piano part in with a midi keyboard (rather than a piano) and then record the midi not the audio.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 24, 2021)

Converting audio to midi is not really common practice. It can work with monophonic melodies but with polyphonic playing the results are never great.

Either have her record it as midi from the beginning if you want her exact performance, or just use her audio recording as reference and then record or program the midi yourself.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 24, 2021)

Is your version of Melodyne Essentials or a higher version? Essentials is limited to monophonic audio to MIDI.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 24, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Is your version of Melodyne Essentials or a higher version? Essentials is limited to monophonic audio to MIDI.


I have Melodyne Studio, the higher version. Still, in the conversion process, many notes are sounding off or weird.


----------

